# Recommendation for 2x32gb 3600mh cl16 ram that can take custom timings and remain stable?



## Car0lus

I just finished a build with a 5900X, 3070, Gigabyte Aorus Pro Wifi, and two sticks of G.Skill F4-3600C18-32GTZR memory, for a total of 64 gb ram. This machine is used by me for both video gaming on my free time and video editing for my day job, thus installing way more ram that I strictly need for gaming.

I have been tuning the system, but am struggling mightily with my RAM. Even if I just turn on the XMP profile, my system becomes unstable. Inputting the most stable recommended timings from the Ryzen DRAM Calculator causes BIOS to crash and reset to defaults. I understand I'm not going to be able to overclock sticks of memory as big as 32gb each, but I was hoping to at least tune it a bit.

I'm going to return these sticks of ram and buy another brand. I definitely think I'll go with CL16 memory this time, does anyone have any recommendations for a 2x32gb kit that will accept tuning and remain stable? I'd go 4x16, except that my NZXT Kraken AIO blocks one of the 4 memory slots on my motherboard. Thanks!


----------



## Asmodian

If you want decent RAM for Ryzen you cannot get 32GB sticks. Much better to go with 4x16GB for 64GB systems, so you need to fix the Kraken AIO.

Do you really need 64 GB? Maybe 2x16 GB is an option?

Sorry, but there simply aren't any 32GB DIMMs I can recommend.


----------



## Car0lus

Asmodian said:


> If you want decent RAM for Ryzen you cannot get 32GB sticks. Much better to go with 4x16GB for 64GB systems, so you need to fix the Kraken AIO.
> 
> Do you really need 64 GB? Maybe 2x16 GB is an option?
> 
> Sorry, but there simply aren't any 32GB DIMMs I can recommend.


That's what I was fearing. Do you know if there are any good 4x16 kits that are particularly slim? I've been able to fit a stick into that slot, but the tubing forced it to bend slightly. Maybe a bend isn't a big deal, but I was a bit worried about longevity of the part if it was staying bent. As far as I can tell, I don't have any other options for mounting this AIO because of the way the screen needs to be oriented.

I may just give up and go with 2x16. I'm going to watch my usage today while I work and see how much I'm actually utilizing. Would you mind helping me be a bit lazy, sparing me the research, and recommending a 2x16 kit? Or should I just go with the top scoring product in the Zen overclocking spreadsheet?


----------



## lmfodor

Car0lus said:


> That's what I was fearing. Do you know if there are any good 4x16 kits that are particularly slim? I've been able to fit a stick into that slot, but the tubing forced it to bend slightly. Maybe a bend isn't a big deal, but I was a bit worried about longevity of the part if it was staying bent. As far as I can tell, I don't have any other options for mounting this AIO because of the way the screen needs to be oriented.
> 
> I may just give up and go with 2x16. I'm going to watch my usage today while I work and see how much I'm actually utilizing. Would you mind helping me be a bit lazy, sparing me the research, and recommending a 2x16 kit? Or should I just go with the top scoring product in the Zen overclocking spreadsheet?


Hi! I just bought the new series of Skill TridentZ Neo optimized for Rayzen 5000 with low latency. In my case I got 2x16 3800CL14. Are so amazing as expensive!

See the Igor’s lab review here: Does the new high-end RAM for Ryzen 5000 live up to its promise? - G.SKILL DDR4-3800 CL14 2x 16GB kit put through its paces | Page 3 | igor´sLAB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Car0lus

It’s funny you mentioned that, I just bought a 64gb kit of that exact memory off Newegg. But it seems like I have bigger problems right now. I installed a 3rd kit in the board, 2x16gb 3600 MHz cl16, and ran into the same problems. So I updated bios, and now my system is both less stable and dropped 5000 points in the cpu portion of Time Spy. I think I’m going to have to throw in the towel pretty soon, I have no idea what’s going on.


----------

